# Ombre Hair



## thebombshellxx (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey divas, so I recently "ombre-d" my hair with Revlon's Frost &amp; Glow &amp; I'm enjoying the results...





Anywho, I was wondering if you guys reccomend any other bleaching or highlighting kit just in case I decide to re-ombre my hair in the future.


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know of any other kits for you to try, but I really like this look on you!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thebombshellxx (Aug 11, 2011)

aww thank you


----------



## bambrooksallyse (Dec 27, 2011)

hey, which kit did you use? how long did you leave it in? my hair is dark like yours and i've been dying to highlight and i'm thinking about getting the revlon frost and glow.


----------



## thebombshellxx (Jan 21, 2012)

hey @bambrooksallyse so so sorry for the late reply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

I used Revlon's Frost &amp; Glow Honey Highlighting kit for Medium to Dark Brown hair. It was around $10 (it may be more or less depending on where you go and if there is a sale).

I started with the tips of my hair first because I wanted those lighter and left that on for about 40mins- 1 hr. Depending upon how light you want your hair to be will determine the time you will have to leave it on. In other words, the lighter you want to go, the longer the bleach will stay on your hair. Also, make sure  when you bleach your hair to use foil paper to wrap around it to ensure the bleach doesnt dry up quickly.  After leaving the bleach on my hair for about an hr I rinsed it out and then applied more bleach above my tips for about 30 mins and then rinsed it out with Argan Moroccan Oil Conditioner by Organix and then applied some intensive repair leave in conditioner on my hair to restore the shine and moisture to it overnight. I wrapped my hair in a showercap that night to ensure the leave in conditioner worked and didnt make a mess on my pillows. 

I hope this helped!!

 ​ P.S.: Try watching Youtube videos so you can get a better idea of how to ombre your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------

